# NAFA Sale today



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone else sell coyotes today at the sale ? I was super surprised by my results and can hardly believe what coyotes went for . With this first sale being so early and many pelts not fully prime I thought prices would be much lower . I had only 9 on the sale but ave $112 straight thru , $142 was my hi seller and $74 was my low . Guess I had a right to be upset when the eagle tore up 2 of em . Muskrats sell Thursday and it will be interesting to see if they bounced back from last falls big drop . All prices quoted at the sale are U.S. dollars which gives us Canadians with our "Mexican type Loonie " an added bonus of almost 20%. Hope every one else did well .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff C2C bet you can't wait for the prime ones to go on auction


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

You did good, thanks for the update.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres still a good bit of last years unsold fur float'in around the market, pushing prices up and down. Some buyers took a hit (I wasn't one of them) when they jumped in feet first at a mid-season grab for some items--- they are not as likely to make a gamble this year. Heavy coyotes are gonna continue to sell strong this year and hold their dollar well through next season--- its a fox thing.

You had a good look'in lot of furs C2C--- I could have told ya you would be happy with your return. :thumbsup:

Hope you do well on your rats. A lot of the money is gonna stay on the commercial grades through the season. Folks look'in to cash in the 7-10 dollar furs best have lots of those big northeastern swamp rats.

Get after it C2C--- ya have 34 days left to refill the fence.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Theres still a good bit of last years unsold fur float'in around the market, pushing prices up and down. Some buyers took a hit (I wasn't one of them) when they jumped in feet first at a mid-season grab for some items--- they are not as likely to make a gamble this year. Heavy coyotes are gonna continue to sell strong this year and hold their dollar well through next season--- its a fox thing.
> 
> You had a good look'in lot of furs C2C--- I could have told ya you would be happy with your return. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


lol .. thanx catcapper , yes those furs that sold were the early 9 that I sent , I hoping these last bunch do as well . Don't want to be greedy but they may even go better as they are much better quality . Got a start on the next bunch , called in one yesterday afternoon and tho not perfect he was decent once we got the burrs out .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I went on their site but couldn't bring up the results. What were wolves going for?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That makes a nice fur check?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

A nice check indeed , some one told me " that will help out with the gas " . NOPE ! I don't dare count the gas receipts lol but it does fund a few new toys .. I couldn't find where the wolves are to be sold , raccoons and bobcats today tho , beavers and skrats thursday .


----------



## will1burr (Dec 12, 2014)

No yotes for me. Just getting back into hunting them. Good to hear those prices tho.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The only report I have is from FHA Rick. Arctic Timber Wolf average at $157.00 and top at $650.00.

No report on Grey Wolf yet. Buyers are figure'in they'll have to give $600-$800 for the big white arctic types and $400-$500 on the light grey skins.

It really depends on what the Ruskies are gonna push on the bids.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> The only report I have is from FHA Rick. Arctic Timber Wolf average at $157.00 and top at $650.00.
> 
> No report on Grey Wolf yet. Buyers are figure'in they'll have to give $600-$800 for the big white arctic types and $400-$500 on the light grey skins.
> 
> ...


 The arctic wolf is the only I ever wanted for a rug mount as the fur is like silk, not coarse like what I sold. Back in the 80's I got just under $400 for the one. These 2 brothers from the Arctic had hundreds of wolves that they had shipped for the auction. The brokers were very happy to see their lots.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anxious to see a report on Bobcats


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Cats sold yesterday. pretty dismal.

Top 5 lots bought back. 1700+ offered less than 250 sold.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

It sucks when I exchange money to visit the States but I sure love it when they pay me for my hides in $USD .. !! Canadian ave of my hides was $139.41 , with a low of $91 and a hi of $178 .. Gonna buy all the powder and bullets I can find .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great prices, congrats.. When you take care of your furs for market you'll usually get a good return.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on your $'s,............


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

HAPPY WITH MY RESULTS FROM THE LATEST SALE , EXactly the same as I did the first , 113 $ ave on coyotes ., but my hi seller was better , 3 @ 156.. I had 3 damged ones there also , shotgunned by a buddy , they were the lows at 64- 68 .. Heck a few years ago that was great !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., you did well.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid pay check C2C, post pics of the new gun.......


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> solid pay check C2C, post pics of the new gun.......


How did you know I ordered one .?.lol ,.got a Savage 17hmr on order , probably take a couple months to get here{ darn left hand always costs me } . Wont be using it much on coyotes unless really close , but gophers at distance are in for a rude awakening .Loving the help the exchange rate gives me .,Shipped last 4 to fur depot yesterday for june sale .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

kind of a parlay eh, good deal lot of good words about those Savages lately. yep, those little ground dwelling vegetarians are in for a rude awakening indeed!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> kind of a parlay eh, good deal lot of good words about those Savages lately. yep, those little ground dwelling vegetarians are in for a rude awakening indeed!!!


you guys and " eh " ..lol .. and I haven't even spoken a word .. most of the companies make the 17 hmr but only a few have the lefthand like I need . Looked at the Savage thumbhole stock and it doesnt fit or feel right , so going with the cheaper GLV model. For the diff in price I can add a pretty decent scope .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

checked out your gun, very sweet!!!

make a nice piece for the Tractor Gun Rack , yes more money for better glass, bases, and rings good luck with it remember pic heavy!


----------

